# Inc2 Froze



## kirin

Be gentle, 1st post  And I'm just learning this stuff because I have to now.

Recently after an OTA update my phone started acting weird. Car/Docking mode would come up go away all by itself, speaker would go out but come back after powering back up and a few other oddities. Now, it won't power on. It gets to the HTC splash screen then quits. I can get to theboot menu but after selecting somthing, it just shuts off.

On Boot screen:
***LOCKED***
VIVO_W XB SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-0.98.000
RADIO-1.09.01.0312
eMMC-boot
Jul 18, 2011,12:39:36

Can this be fixed or am I SOL?


----------



## jellybellys

You can always try flashing an ruu:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18873-ruu-htc-incredible-2-signed-ruus-pg32imgzip/


----------



## kirin

jellybellys said:


> You can always try flashing an ruu:
> http://rootzwiki.com...uus-pg32imgzip/


I'm trying those now-thanks!
What is "md5sum"? The only info I can see (that I know of) is the info on the boot screen.

Update: I get,
"main version is older!
Update Fail!"


----------



## jellybellys

kirin said:


> I'm trying those now-thanks!
> What is "md5sum"? The only info I can see (that I know of) is the info on the boot screen.


The md5sum is how you check it downloaded correctly. On most linux computers you can check the md5sum after downloading with:


Code:


<br />
md5sum name-of-ruu.zip<br />

and make sure it's the same as the one I posted.


----------



## kirin

jellybellys said:


> The md5sum is how you check it downloaded correctly. On most linux computers you can check the md5sum after downloading with:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> md5sum name-of-ruu.zip<br />
> 
> and make sure it's the same as the one I posted.


Did you happen to see my edited pot above? I get a main is older error.

Still don't understand the md5sum thing. I'm using windows7. Do you check it after you down load it to your computer or to the phone?


----------



## sjpritch25

jellybelly, i think they need the latest ruu. However, I don't believe we have one because they are trying to flash an older ruu. Have you tried doing a factory reset via the bootloader? I would try that and see if that fixes it.


----------



## kirin

I tried that and it doesn't work. Any menu I pick it will go to the HTC screen and shut off. I tired all the RUU's JB posted and all came up with a main older error.


----------



## jellybellys

Sounds like its fried. Considering you don't have s off or unlocked, you could always try to send it back to HTC/ vzw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kirin

VZW wants nothing to do with it. If it were s off or unlocked, would there be a better chance to save it? Guess I need to get another phone. What's the best/cheapest way to do that-ebay?


----------



## sjpritch25

i would check ebay unless you have insurance.


----------



## jellybellys

kirin said:


> VZW wants nothing to do with it. If it were s off or unlocked, would there be a better chance to save it? Guess I need to get another phone. What's the best/cheapest way to do that-ebay?


You could always try HTC if verizon said no.


----------



## jeremytn86

If it has been under a year since the phone has been bought HTC will fix or replace it for free all you have to do is pay to ship it to them it cost me $7.00

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## Isiahj97

Hey guys I have the same problem but mine is unlocked. I have the same codes and all is there a way that I can flash a rom and fix it....


----------



## sjpritch25

could you be a little more specfic? htcdev unlocked? or S-OFF


----------

